# Nameless TV lens 50mm F=0.95+NEX-5



## daxingwuxiang (Jan 31, 2012)

NEX-5+50/.95 TV LENS


----------



## daxingwuxiang (Jan 31, 2012)

NEX-5+50/.95 TV LENS


----------



## newphotographer2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## gsgary (Jan 31, 2012)

Noktor lens ?


----------



## daxingwuxiang (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you for your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please look at the lens picture.It is Japan Miyazaki optical modifications.


----------



## cosmonaut (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, where did you get it?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 1, 2012)

cosmonaut said:


> Wow, where did you get it?



Not sure if this is the same lens with a different name 
» Testing the Noktor 50 f/0.95 for Sony E Mount with the new NEX- C3


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 1, 2012)

sweet!


----------



## daxingwuxiang (Feb 1, 2012)

Should Japan manufactured lenses, 

Miyazaki&#65288;&#23467;&#23822;&#65289; optical *Modified*.


----------



## daxingwuxiang (Feb 3, 2012)

But I feel film will be more good. 
Hugo Meyer Makro Plasmat 105/2.7 Modified Len to hasselblad


----------



## usayit (Feb 3, 2012)

VERY NICE!

I love fast lenses....  

I noticed that in the picture of the lens, the camera attached is a Leica rangefinder.   Is the lens coupled to the rangefinder in the camera?


----------



## daxingwuxiang (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes.TV-M-NEX.


----------



## daxingwuxiang (Feb 7, 2012)

Another TV lens&#65306;50mm F=0.75!!!-----NEX5


----------

